# Minnkota Help!



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Need the bracket for adjusting height. 55lb riptide. 





Anyone got one laying around or any idea where I can locate one. Thanks


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Figured a pic might help.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe call Bass Pro in Spanish Ft or Destin?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I see glue didn't work.

Mine did the same thing. However, when I called MK customer service, the guy looked up my registration info that I sent in and said it was still under warranty and said a new one will be mailed to me. Told him I'll send a pic or mail it in, he said don't worry about that. Got it 2 days later.
If yer out of the warranty period the pn is 2991521 
I'd start at E-bay and then MK repair centers then MK themselves. Good luck.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

kanaka said:


> I see glue didn't work.
> 
> Mine did the same thing. However, when I called MK customer service, the guy looked up my registration info that I sent in and said it was still under warranty and said a new one will be mailed to me. Told him I'll send a pic or mail it in, he said don't worry about that. Got it 2 days later.
> If yer out of the warranty period the pn is 2991521
> I'd start at E-bay and then MK repair centers then MK themselves. Good luck.


 
Thanks for the Part# really helped me out alot. I was able th find them online cheaper than I thought they would be got me 2 for 23 bucks delivered, so i will have a backup. Thanks again kanaka:notworthy:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent! :thumbsup:

If you need a IPB/schematic try here http://www.fish307.com/MinnKotaTrollingMotorReplacementParts.aspx


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

*Local minn kota repair*

Hammer's trolling motors and tackle shop in molino is an authorized repair center for minn kota. Great service, too. Located at the caution light on hwy 29.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Excellent! :thumbsup:
> 
> If you need a IPB/schematic try here http://www.fish307.com/MinnKotaTrollingMotorReplacementParts.aspx


Funny thats the place I ordered from. Did you put it on yourself? did you take the head loose to slide on or is there a trick dont want to break it. Thanks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ha, small world! Head has to come off, beware the screws are easy to loose if you're working over grass. Be careful opening up the halves and MARK THE + - prongs on the control board for the wires that go down the shaft (you'll see what I mean) they are the ones to unplug to remove the head, elsewise the prop spins backwards if reversed....
The stainless plate that provides tension for the handle WILL fall out, pick it up and put it back in correctly.
Download the IPB and enlarge it if needed.

BTW, does your unit have a squealing noise from the shaft while turning it??? Have solution, now is the time to fix it.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

no squealing yet. It has very little use on it. I have allot more hours on my copilot and it has some noises sometimes. specially when I had it set on default setting with the constant beeping when underway....the mullet appreciated the warning for a bit until i figured out how to change.

Is there something I should do when I open it up. thanks again for the help.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

HOOPER said:


> Hammer's trolling motors and tackle shop in molino is an authorized repair center for minn kota. Great service, too. Located at the caution light on hwy 29.


Hammer's sucks !! If you like you trolling motor dont take it there.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> no squealing yet. It has very little use on it. I have allot more hours on my copilot and it has some noises sometimes. specially when I had it set on default setting with the constant beeping when underway....the mullet appreciated the warning for a bit until i figured out how to change.
> 
> Is there something I should do when I open it up. thanks again for the help.


Just watch the screws that you have to take out to separate the head halves. Sometimes they won't want to come out of the hole, can't use a magnet, their SS. You loose em yer gonna be hating it.
Reassembling, don't crossthread the screws, turn em counterclockwise till you feel a "click", the threads just lined up. Then righty tighty.

The squeal I was getting was the lock collar rubbing against the black plastic piece securing the shaft to the 360 Bow Guard unit. Never remembered to grease that area. I just made a big plastic washer.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had good luck at Hammer's. Brought my iPilot Minn Kota in because it would not turn either way. Did not charge me to troubleshoot and tighten a loose wire.

Jim


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

jim t said:


> I've had good luck at Hammer's. Brought my iPilot Minn Kota in because it would not turn either way. Did not charge me to troubleshoot and tighten a loose wire.
> 
> Jim


Your one of the few Jim. You should of went straight to the store and got yourself a power ball ticket.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------

